
Creating a full REST Application back-end automatically from a Schema Definition - scottysinclair
My blog article shows how you can directly deploy a schema definition and automatically have CRUD endpoints exposed over JSON REST services.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;scottsinclairblog.wordpress.com&#x2F;2017&#x2F;04&#x2F;07&#x2F;creating-a-json-rest-crud-application-backend-in-30-minutes&#x2F;<p>The CRUD services respect the application domain model.<p><pre><code>  * Cascading operations across entities.
  * Optimistic locking (freshness checks).
  * Orphan removal of entities which are no longer referenced.
</code></pre>
<i>A lot</i> of time is saved because all the business logic to manage these relationships does not have to manually coded.<p>Audit logging and Access-Control can also be easily plugged in.
======
brudgers
Clickable:
[https://scottsinclairblog.wordpress.com/2017/04/07/creating-...](https://scottsinclairblog.wordpress.com/2017/04/07/creating-
a-json-rest-crud-application-backend-in-30-minutes/)

To post a link from the |submit| page, leave the |text| field empty. Otherwise
the |text| content will be posted instead of the |url|.

After your story appears on the |new| page, you can add a comment.

